# 1/4 Scale  Rider Ericeson



## DLM (Jun 6, 2012)

These are photos of my Rider Ericeson i built in 2003
Don In Pueblo Co.


----------



## rebush (Jun 7, 2012)

Don: Very nicely done. Roger


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 7, 2012)

Very nice Don...what do you fire it with?

Bill


----------



## DLM (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Bill 

I fire it with propane, i made the burner as to the plans that came with the prints. Don


----------

